# Datei-Upload per FTP



## Kaladial (22. Okt 2007)

hi

ich will eine datei per ftp auf eine kamera uploaden ... 
ein ftp server läuft auf der kamera schon ... 

ich hab nur das problem das ich im mom keinen plan hab wie ich in java den datei upload über ftp realisieren soll.

also wäre nett wenn mir jemand nen paar ansätze gibt... 

thx für hilfe
Kala


----------



## Niki (22. Okt 2007)

Schau dir die Library von apache an:
commons-net


----------



## Kaladial (22. Okt 2007)

jo thx das war die richtige seite zu dem was ich bisher gefunden hatte 

thx 
kala


----------

